# Dejo manual de servicio Sony FH 411



## Fierrichu (Jun 19, 2006)

El que necesite el manual de servicio para el Sony FH 411 bajarlo de este link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/23538557/fh411.pdf.html

Saludos,  
Fierrichu


----------



## Escorpio (Ago 6, 2008)

Colega no puedo acceder al manual, me aparece "no found"


----------

